# Where to buy rubber pieces for an impeller kit?



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

I'd like to slap some rubber on my impellers. Guys have recommended going to tractor supply but we don't have one nearby.
Where are some other places and what should I look for to use?
We've got Lowes, Home Depot, Mennards, Sutherlands, Murdochs...


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I bought mine from Tractor Supply. Rural King also lists it on their website, but their local store didn't have it. You could always order online. Your other option would be order the kit on ebay. Another popular choice is old single stage paddles or old tire sidewalls.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I used rubber gym mat, prob 1/2" thick, I thought it may be too thick but it works well. I think I've seen images where someone used a replaceable rubber strip meant for the bottom of screen doors, I thought that looked like it would work well, also the rubber base moulding used in industrial buildings, schools, hospitals might work.
Rob


----------



## BillyM (Jun 17, 2015)

Rob711 said:


> I used rubber gym mat, prob 1/2" thick, I thought it may be too thick but it works well. I think I've seen images where someone used a replaceable rubber strip meant for the bottom of screen doors, I thought that looked like it would work well, also the rubber base moulding used in industrial buildings, schools, hospitals might work.
> Rob


Would screen door rubber or base cover rubber last very long?
Seems like those things would wear out really fast.


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

Great question, I don't know. Once the impeller spins it wears down what ever is used to fit the opening, after that unless bearings are really shot I don't see it wearing any more. I think something somewhat ridged would be good so it won't fold over.


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

BillyM said:


> Would screen door rubber or base cover rubber last very long?
> Seems like those things would wear out really fast.


Well pretty much anything is going to wear fast when you have a tornado swirling around in there. go to your local hardware store. they might just give you a old single stage flapper for free. that should give you 2 seasons worth of blowing.:emoticon-south-park


----------



## Rob711 (Feb 5, 2015)

I guess they do wear down. From the snow? I can see if u were eating a lot of gravel and such but after the first couple of minutes I figured itbsorta seats itself and it's done. They do shine the inside of the housing nicely.


----------



## Geno (Nov 29, 2011)

I use doubled mud flap material. The kind with fiberglass backing. I just double them up with the fiberglass back to back on each piece. I actually glue my two pieces together but not sure that is necessary. Conveyer belt would be my primary choice but harder to find it seems, at least when I was looking.


----------



## jermar (Dec 10, 2014)

See the other post on this topic. I used a worn out rubber blade from a Toro single stage.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I got mine at Fleetfarm but Tractor Supply or any agriculture parts supplier might carry it.

Baler belt and some stainless steel bolts and nuts.


----------



## indigoer (Dec 26, 2019)

You can look them up on famaga.com. They might have it.


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

worn out single stage paddles work great an they are free.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

indigoer said:


> You can look them up on famaga.com. They might have it.


:welcome: to SBF Indigoer

You need to consider that the company you have in the link is located in Germany and most of us are in the U.S.

.


----------



## gsnod (Sep 2, 2013)

Tractor Supply has conveyor belt that works well....although it comes in 10 foot roles I believe.


----------



## ou2mame (Dec 23, 2019)

I buy the flat single stage paddles on amazon when they're really cheap as returns from the warehouse. Sometimes you can get them for like 2-3 bucks shipped.


----------



## thefixer (Nov 19, 2017)

Get a small mudflap from the auto parts store. !/4 inch thick and very durable. Under 20 bucks and you can make many impeller flaps from 1 mud flap. I have outfitted over 100 Honda blowers in the last three years with these. The only thing that wears them out is gravel or rocks. They will literally last forever just blowing snow.


----------



## koreywill (Feb 4, 2014)

Found a mud flap on the side of the road and used that. Looks great but I have no proof that it works as we've had no snow in the two years since I installed them. Great snow prevention device!


----------



## malisha1 (Nov 16, 2018)

I picked up a free used tire from my local gas station. I used the sidewall.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

indigoer said:


> You can look them up on famaga.com. They might have it.


First post needs a hearty welcome...Hearty welcome from Central Penna.....


----------

